# Audi S4 Estate Enhancement - Detailing in Yorkshire cleandetail



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*cleandetail
Yorkshire Detailing Services
Mobile & Studio based detailing services
www.mobile-detailing.co.uk*

Here we have a Audi A4 Estate. It has to be said this must be a rate car, if not the model then decently the spec as its an amazing example of Audi Engineering, as always.
Here is the car in question as it arrived.

































Under first impressions the paintwork is not bad at all, as you can see from the above that's how the previous owner prepped the car before it was collected.
So, we started with a citrus pre-wash and cleaned the wheels using Bilberry wheel cleaner. With rinsing in-between as you'd expect. Then we snow foamed the vehicle.
























Then we set up the 2bm and got ready to wash, rinsing the snow foam off before washing.









Once washed the paint was dried with dodo juice supernatural drying towels.
Here are a few shots of the paint before claying








































Again not the worst paint in the world, but not the best, It was time to give the car the finish it deserves. So next I started on the clay process, in which I think these are the best and worst shots of a used clay in a very long time.

































As you can see it was in need of a clay bar! After a clay we started with the Enhancement, Here is the 50/50 shot I got from the first stage.









And here are a few shots before the sealant.



























The inside was detailed over the 2days, with the seats been deep cleaned to get the colour back.

And here is the finished product. Finished is Jetseal and Swissvax Best Of Show.




































And the driving away shot!









Thanks for reading!​


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Nick great job very nice motor loving your tidy work space


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers!

This is an older detail, not got the floor or stairs in, haha.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, the finish is stunning on it


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work buddy


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work. Like the window sticker as well.


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice work there!!


----------



## Dodger69 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice work on a nice car


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice detail.....looking at an Audi S4 to replace my stolen R36..... :driver:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats cracking correction there, which compound plus pads did you use, was this a one stage enhancement...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb: Audi's always seem to come up lovely!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers guys. 

It was a 2 stage Enhancement rather than a correction. Used a Mix of 3m compounds and pads as well as the Scholl compounds and spider pad.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

lovely job..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job dude

Love that driving away shot :thumb: Very clever


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice shine..


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Nick on a lovely car - the depth in the after shots is excellent - shame the owner had to drive it home in the wet!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this Chris's car?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great work nick really enjoying you write ups ATM :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely mate, great job! Lovely car!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Is this Chris's car?


it sure is!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Nick_CD said:


> it sure is!


Ah he is a friend of my brother in laws, mentioned he'd brought it to you guys! Great job!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Lovely car and a nice job you done!

Own one of these myself. Bit of a sleeper!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work on a beast of a car. Loving the sticker as well nice touch. Hopefully the car will be kept at a high standard then. 10% off for advertising?? Ha


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nicely done.


----------

